# Skyline wedding cars.



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

I got married earlier this year and I left it for the Mrs to deceide on whatever cars she wanted for the big day.
She said there was only really one choice it could have been.:clap: 

Big thanks to Caz and Andy Walkden for coming along for the day and letting us use their stunning BR324 kitted GTR32 and to Paul Jones of TDi North for driving my R33 (Mrs wouldn't let me drive for some reason!)

Apparently it was quite a picture seeing Liz's elderly parents strapped into the back of my car as they joined the M6 on full boost!:nervous: not to mention a pair of bridesmaids squeezed into the back of the R32 as there isa Cusco cage fitted. 

Cars got loads of attention from the photographers and guests especially when they arrived, and this is my favorite.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice :clap: cars look cool there.
I've used mine for a wedding and the brides mother and nan were very quiet on full chat...hehe:runaway:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome!
congrats mate!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That's just awesome,very cool.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Exellent...:bowdown1:


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

they make great wedding cars seeing as they are in white too!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Thats so cool!!!

Just what cars I wanted for my wedding... but the wife said no....!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! :smokin::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats mate!!! a wedding with GT-R touch!!!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

congratulations on your wedding mate.

one important step in a man's life. i hope i dont take it and get to be a boy forever.

the missus will be spanking me now, so bye
=)


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't think I could really use mine as my wedding car!


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

cool


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope I can have Skylines as my wedding cars I think it would actually make that day, something to remember! lol. It definitely made my school Prom much better, arriving in a Skyline.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Very cool  Congrats on your wedding!

Always nice to see SiKBoY's 324R again 

Speaking of weddings reminds me of a time I let a friend borrow my RX-7 for his wedding... We chuckled at seeing the newly wed lady get into a Bride seat :chuckle:
Groom then proceeded to launch it down a tight Japanese road... and nearly lost the back end!  Fortunately no mishaps, turned out to be a great day.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

That looks bloody nice.

As someone who is getting married in just under 2 months....... I can sure appreciate this :thumbsup:

Too bad .... no GTR for me on the wedding as we are flying to Sydney (Aus) to get married (in secret).:bawling:

Oh well....... getting married on a sunny beach will have to do


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just you wait an see what i've got in store


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I do like the 32 - 34 conversion with that kit on it... i think its one of the best I have ever seen.....


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> just you wait an see what i've got in store


Getting the 'golden wheel clamp' too? :thumbsup:


----------

